# ReiNX 2.0 released, adds partial TX services and full 6.2 support



## xiaNaix (Dec 23, 2018)

OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Small update: Thanks to this implementation of the services, it's now possible to boot SX OS' Rommenu and use _some, not all_ its features under ReiNX. Source here.


----------



## Devin (Dec 23, 2018)

This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)

@linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.

(Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Never mind. Resolved it.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Devin said:


> This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)
> 
> @linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


You can play around, but most of the system module features are either placeholders or stubs at this point (and no, XCI loading still isn't a thing). So I guess the mods will mostly be okay for the time being.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 23, 2018)

does this mean cheat support yet?....nvm it is once xci loading is a thing sayanora TX


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 24, 2018)

Hope someone can port these over to atmosphere


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 24, 2018)

Lets see how many stolen code warriors appear shouting their righteousness now the shoe is almost on the other foot...... Personally i dont care as i had the $25 odd that it cost for an SX licence so whatever.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 24, 2018)

xiaNaix said:


> OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


shhh, keep quit, don't let tx know it!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 24, 2018)

Love ReiNX 2.0 and replace my Splash.bin too. Can't wait for xci addition someday.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2018)

wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


----------



## KingMuk (Dec 24, 2018)

I ONLY use SXOS ever since it's release and I am genuinely happy for you ReiNX users. 
I also can't help but notice no shit posting and thread derailing over "stolen code/Partial TX services"

Really wish it were like this on SXOS threads.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 24, 2018)

TX ''DNA''!! That's why i got a Disclaimer ''Red warning'' when i used this new version with Edizon...


----------



## FR0ZN (Dec 24, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.



When was the last time they told you this?


----------



## Powerful (Dec 24, 2018)

The only features I’ve been waiting for were cheats, and the HDD support. Glad to see cheats being implemented. Hopefully more updates will come to expand on this.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2018)

I guess that's something new, so that is cool


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 24, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


I only bought SX OS because of M-SD emunand, else I would never have bought it...

But at any time I can change to atmosphere when they implement M-SD emunand and more people add cool stuff in it.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Dec 24, 2018)

How can i steal something i have no access to? If me implementing TX services from something i reverse engineered is stealing, then hekate stole from nintendo and by proxy so did every other cfw.


----------



## xiaNaix (Dec 23, 2018)

OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Small update: Thanks to this implementation of the services, it's now possible to boot SX OS' Rommenu and use _some, not all_ its features under ReiNX. Source here.


----------



## Devin (Dec 23, 2018)

This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)

@linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.

(Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Never mind. Resolved it.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Devin said:


> This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)
> 
> @linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


You can play around, but most of the system module features are either placeholders or stubs at this point (and no, XCI loading still isn't a thing). So I guess the mods will mostly be okay for the time being.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 23, 2018)

does this mean cheat support yet?....nvm it is once xci loading is a thing sayanora TX


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 24, 2018)

Hope someone can port these over to atmosphere


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 24, 2018)

Lets see how many stolen code warriors appear shouting their righteousness now the shoe is almost on the other foot...... Personally i dont care as i had the $25 odd that it cost for an SX licence so whatever.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 24, 2018)

xiaNaix said:


> OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


shhh, keep quit, don't let tx know it!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 24, 2018)

Love ReiNX 2.0 and replace my Splash.bin too. Can't wait for xci addition someday.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2018)

wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


----------



## KingMuk (Dec 24, 2018)

I ONLY use SXOS ever since it's release and I am genuinely happy for you ReiNX users. 
I also can't help but notice no shit posting and thread derailing over "stolen code/Partial TX services"

Really wish it were like this on SXOS threads.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 24, 2018)

TX ''DNA''!! That's why i got a Disclaimer ''Red warning'' when i used this new version with Edizon...


----------



## FR0ZN (Dec 24, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.



When was the last time they told you this?


----------



## Powerful (Dec 24, 2018)

The only features I’ve been waiting for were cheats, and the HDD support. Glad to see cheats being implemented. Hopefully more updates will come to expand on this.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2018)

I guess that's something new, so that is cool


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 24, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


I only bought SX OS because of M-SD emunand, else I would never have bought it...

But at any time I can change to atmosphere when they implement M-SD emunand and more people add cool stuff in it.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Dec 24, 2018)

How can i steal something i have no access to? If me implementing TX services from something i reverse engineered is stealing, then hekate stole from nintendo and by proxy so did every other cfw.


----------



## xiaNaix (Dec 23, 2018)

OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Small update: Thanks to this implementation of the services, it's now possible to boot SX OS' Rommenu and use _some, not all_ its features under ReiNX. Source here.


----------



## Devin (Dec 23, 2018)

This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)

@linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.

(Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Never mind. Resolved it.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Devin said:


> This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)
> 
> @linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


You can play around, but most of the system module features are either placeholders or stubs at this point (and no, XCI loading still isn't a thing). So I guess the mods will mostly be okay for the time being.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 23, 2018)

does this mean cheat support yet?....nvm it is once xci loading is a thing sayanora TX


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 24, 2018)

Hope someone can port these over to atmosphere


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 24, 2018)

Lets see how many stolen code warriors appear shouting their righteousness now the shoe is almost on the other foot...... Personally i dont care as i had the $25 odd that it cost for an SX licence so whatever.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 24, 2018)

xiaNaix said:


> OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


shhh, keep quit, don't let tx know it!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 24, 2018)

Love ReiNX 2.0 and replace my Splash.bin too. Can't wait for xci addition someday.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2018)

wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


----------



## KingMuk (Dec 24, 2018)

I ONLY use SXOS ever since it's release and I am genuinely happy for you ReiNX users. 
I also can't help but notice no shit posting and thread derailing over "stolen code/Partial TX services"

Really wish it were like this on SXOS threads.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 24, 2018)

TX ''DNA''!! That's why i got a Disclaimer ''Red warning'' when i used this new version with Edizon...


----------



## FR0ZN (Dec 24, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.



When was the last time they told you this?


----------



## Powerful (Dec 24, 2018)

The only features I’ve been waiting for were cheats, and the HDD support. Glad to see cheats being implemented. Hopefully more updates will come to expand on this.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2018)

I guess that's something new, so that is cool


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 24, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


I only bought SX OS because of M-SD emunand, else I would never have bought it...

But at any time I can change to atmosphere when they implement M-SD emunand and more people add cool stuff in it.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Dec 24, 2018)

How can i steal something i have no access to? If me implementing TX services from something i reverse engineered is stealing, then hekate stole from nintendo and by proxy so did every other cfw.


----------



## xiaNaix (Dec 23, 2018)

OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Small update: Thanks to this implementation of the services, it's now possible to boot SX OS' Rommenu and use _some, not all_ its features under ReiNX. Source here.


----------



## Devin (Dec 23, 2018)

This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)

@linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.

(Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Never mind. Resolved it.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Devin said:


> This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)
> 
> @linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


You can play around, but most of the system module features are either placeholders or stubs at this point (and no, XCI loading still isn't a thing). So I guess the mods will mostly be okay for the time being.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 23, 2018)

does this mean cheat support yet?....nvm it is once xci loading is a thing sayanora TX


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 24, 2018)

Hope someone can port these over to atmosphere


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 24, 2018)

Lets see how many stolen code warriors appear shouting their righteousness now the shoe is almost on the other foot...... Personally i dont care as i had the $25 odd that it cost for an SX licence so whatever.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 24, 2018)

xiaNaix said:


> OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


shhh, keep quit, don't let tx know it!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 24, 2018)

Love ReiNX 2.0 and replace my Splash.bin too. Can't wait for xci addition someday.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2018)

wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


----------



## KingMuk (Dec 24, 2018)

I ONLY use SXOS ever since it's release and I am genuinely happy for you ReiNX users. 
I also can't help but notice no shit posting and thread derailing over "stolen code/Partial TX services"

Really wish it were like this on SXOS threads.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 24, 2018)

TX ''DNA''!! That's why i got a Disclaimer ''Red warning'' when i used this new version with Edizon...


----------



## FR0ZN (Dec 24, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.



When was the last time they told you this?


----------



## Powerful (Dec 24, 2018)

The only features I’ve been waiting for were cheats, and the HDD support. Glad to see cheats being implemented. Hopefully more updates will come to expand on this.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2018)

I guess that's something new, so that is cool


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 24, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


I only bought SX OS because of M-SD emunand, else I would never have bought it...

But at any time I can change to atmosphere when they implement M-SD emunand and more people add cool stuff in it.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Dec 24, 2018)

How can i steal something i have no access to? If me implementing TX services from something i reverse engineered is stealing, then hekate stole from nintendo and by proxy so did every other cfw.


----------



## xiaNaix (Dec 23, 2018)

OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Small update: Thanks to this implementation of the services, it's now possible to boot SX OS' Rommenu and use _some, not all_ its features under ReiNX. Source here.


----------



## Devin (Dec 23, 2018)

This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)

@linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.

(Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Never mind. Resolved it.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 23, 2018)

Devin said:


> This is definitely going to be interesting. I remember reading the NSP/NRO thread for the SX rom menu and there being talk of it being illegal to share if it enables TX's "premium" features. (Which unless I'm mistaken this build of ReiNX enables some of. I'm curious on GBAtemp's stance on this and if it'll still be fine to link to ReiNX.)
> 
> @linuxares Since you posted in the other thread, perhaps you could shine some light on the situation.
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm not for or against whatever decision is chosen, I'm just curious as it sounds like we're getting to the point where some of the SX premium features will be available without an SX OS license.)


You can play around, but most of the system module features are either placeholders or stubs at this point (and no, XCI loading still isn't a thing). So I guess the mods will mostly be okay for the time being.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 23, 2018)

does this mean cheat support yet?....nvm it is once xci loading is a thing sayanora TX


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 24, 2018)

Hope someone can port these over to atmosphere


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 24, 2018)

Lets see how many stolen code warriors appear shouting their righteousness now the shoe is almost on the other foot...... Personally i dont care as i had the $25 odd that it cost for an SX licence so whatever.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 24, 2018)

xiaNaix said:


> OMG it uses "stolen code" from Team Xexuter!


shhh, keep quit, don't let tx know it!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 24, 2018)

Love ReiNX 2.0 and replace my Splash.bin too. Can't wait for xci addition someday.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 24, 2018)

wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


----------



## KingMuk (Dec 24, 2018)

I ONLY use SXOS ever since it's release and I am genuinely happy for you ReiNX users. 
I also can't help but notice no shit posting and thread derailing over "stolen code/Partial TX services"

Really wish it were like this on SXOS threads.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 24, 2018)

TX ''DNA''!! That's why i got a Disclaimer ''Red warning'' when i used this new version with Edizon...


----------



## FR0ZN (Dec 24, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Can't wait one day for xci. They told me that they are working on it so no ETA at all.



When was the last time they told you this?


----------



## Powerful (Dec 24, 2018)

The only features I’ve been waiting for were cheats, and the HDD support. Glad to see cheats being implemented. Hopefully more updates will come to expand on this.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 24, 2018)

I guess that's something new, so that is cool


----------



## guily6669 (Dec 24, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> wake me up when any cfw has actual emunand support


I only bought SX OS because of M-SD emunand, else I would never have bought it...

But at any time I can change to atmosphere when they implement M-SD emunand and more people add cool stuff in it.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Dec 24, 2018)

How can i steal something i have no access to? If me implementing TX services from something i reverse engineered is stealing, then hekate stole from nintendo and by proxy so did every other cfw.


----------

